

India's $10 laptop expected to be on the market in 6 months - randomtask
http://www.rediff.com/money/2009/feb/03india-unveils-10-dollar-laptop.htm

======
kwamenum86
Last time this story was posted there was an update that said the real figures
are 100 and 200 dollars? Why is this story back?

~~~
randomtask
Well for one thing they're apparently claiming that it's going to cost $10-20
again. Also, I think it's worthwhile keeping an eye on it. I'm very skeptical
myself, but if they did pull it off it would be such a coup.

------
randomtask
Some commentary here <http://education.zdnet.com/?p=2114>

------
ph0rque
Anyone find any pics of the laptop online?

~~~
ph0rque
[http://ibnlive.in.com/news/upa-woos-young-voters-with-
rs-500...](http://ibnlive.in.com/news/upa-woos-young-voters-with-
rs-500-laptop/84356-3.html?from=rssfeed)

------
vinutheraj
hehe ... $10 laptop .. tat's funny to say the least .. knowing India, I am
almost sure that this is only an election gimmick to boost voting and the govt
is basically subsidizing the prices.. nothing more , nothing less !

------
sarvesh
It's election time in India. These kinda stunts are very common before an
election in India. I believe this what the government will subsidize the
laptop which then will turn out to be 10$ for public schools but it won't be
commercially available for that price.

